# Steve Nash is no Ring Chaser



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Link*



> “Well, I mean I think for me, of course I want to win a ring,” Nash says. “But at the same time I’m like, ‘I don’t want to win it with those guys. Those guys have been the enemy for X amount of years.’ So I’m not quite in that camp yet — ‘I don’t care, put me on the best team and I’m going to try to win a ring.’ I still feel like kids from my neighborhood want to beat the kids from that neighborhood, like we were growing up. I’m not ready to concede, ‘Well, they’re better than us, I’ll join them.’ I’m just not there yet. Maybe I’ll get there.”
> 
> Nash did concede that reuniting with Dirk Nowitzki and the Mavericks would be a different type of scenario.
> 
> ...


Sarver should be thanking whoever he believes in every day for having this guy.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Class act


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm calling it: Stevie gets shipped to Toronto, brings a title to the homeland!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

BC getting another team and Nash going there is more likely than him bringing a title to Toronto.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But BC is a terrible GM though, that guy is going to get fired.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I meant British Columbia.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

My bad, thought he was going to go GM elsewhere. But yeah maybe he'd go play in Canada. He'd like to probably.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

As much as I love Nash and want to see him retire here. His prolonged career and actually his talent on the floor is holding this team back. As long as we have him our team will not be able to contend realistically. Our team has gotten worse and worse the last few years. Granted we had a remarkable year last year. But this year is a mess, and our recent play is a smoke screen. There is a reason we routinely give away games late. Our offense is a joke. ALL pick and role. More than ever before. We have no post player. It's time to trade Nash, Hill and Carter. Get assets and rebuild completely. This half assed rebuild is a waste of time. And it's just our money hungry owner trying to sap every dime out of our recent winning ways( Since Nash came back). Time to admit defeat.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I disagree. Nash is the heart of this team and when he's not in the game, the team falls apart. This is like saying Cleveland needs to trade LeBron because they give him the ball too much. There is talent on this team, but we are missing a few key ingredients. Hopefully Brooks can be what LB couldn't.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

If we could only trade VC, josh Childress, and some other filler for a good PF, and a defensive SG... wont happen, the team is a mess, and we need to get a few new pieces. but trading Nash is definitely not the answer...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> I disagree. Nash is the heart of this team and when he's not in the game, the team falls apart. This is like saying Cleveland needs to trade LeBron because they give him the ball too much. There is talent on this team, but we are missing a few key ingredients. Hopefully Brooks can be what LB couldn't.


LeBron is arguably the best player since Jordan/Kobe. The two don't go together. 

As long as Nash is on this team, they will not get better or worse, but just make lateral movements. I was really hoping he's go to Dallas somehow, for picks and butler's expiring contract. The Suns need to offload big contracts, suck for a year, then come back strong.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> LeBron is arguably the best player since Jordan/Kobe. The two don't go together.
> 
> As long as Nash is on this team, they will not get better or worse, but just make lateral movements. I was really hoping he's go to Dallas somehow, for picks and butler's expiring contract. The Suns need to offload big contracts, suck for a year, then come back strong.


I think he was comparing Brooks to Leandro Barbosa...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Trade him to the Lakers, to hell with bashing ring chasers! A Kobe/Nash backcourt would be sick.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Juggernaut said:


> LeBron is arguably the best player since Jordan/Kobe. The two don't go together.
> 
> As long as Nash is on this team, they will not get better or worse, but just make lateral movements. I was really hoping he's go to Dallas somehow, for picks and butler's expiring contract. The Suns need to offload big contracts, suck for a year, then come back strong.


This is just dumb. The Suns without Nash = Cavs without James. They are hopeless without Nash. He spoonfeeds every single player. The Suns aren't stuck in neutral with Nash. I find that to be an incredibly stupid argument. He has a contract of 12million a year which is nowhere near superstar contract sizes. They would have enough cap space to sign Amare to his contract or sign Frye/Dudley/Warrick/Childress/Turkuglu to the same contract. Basically they told Suns fans that 80 cents is close to a dollar. They aren't trading laterally right now. They're trading down. They always have traded down. They're the opposite of smart. Yet somehow Nash makes the team competitive.



VanillaPrice said:


> Trade him to the Lakers, to hell with bashing ring chasers! A Kobe/Nash backcourt would be sick.


You do realize that trading him to LA is the only unforgivable trade to a contender Sarver can do right? That would be on par with ALL of the dumb moves he made over the last 7 years combined.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

He can say this. 

But he can't act like he's better than these guys, Wade, Lebron, Bosh, Melo.

Because he's had his chance.

He had stacked squads, from Dallas to Phoenix, and the job didn't get done. He had Dirk and Finley in Dallas, Amare and a very good team in Phoenix.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ He could've won in '07 if Amar'e didn't get suspended. And in '06 he didn't even have STAT.

It's not like he's been going into the playoffs with a completely healthy stacked team ever year.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

And even when the team is depleted, Nash lead them into the playoffs very year since he's been in PHX except for one.

I'd hate to see him go, but I'd like to see him win a chip.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Steve Nash should be a ring-chaser, he's got maybe one more year before his entire spinal cord comes crashing out his anus. 
And I have mad respect for him to wanting to stay, that shows a lot of character. But lets all realize the commitment he is making to this franchise; this franchise that has time after time shown they are incapable of spending the money and investing everything they need to do to put a championship team on the floor. With that said, Nash needs to say "**** you sarver for wasting my prime years" and head off into the sunset. Otherwise, Nash will be remembered, outside of Suns fans, as the guy who shouldn't have ever won 2 MVP's. That's a lot of injustice for such a great player.


----------

